# Sorry if this sounds cheesy but...



## daveyjones (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't believe how friendly everyone is on here! lol. So far I've received loads of help and advice and all I've seen is encouragement on the boards. I can honestly say I've never been to a forum like it. Sorry if thats a bit cheesy but its true... lol. It's great!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's very nice of you to say so


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

daveyjones said:


> I can't believe how friendly everyone is on here! lol. So far I've received loads of help and advice and all I've seen is encouragement on the boards. I can honestly say I've never been to a forum like it. Sorry if thats a bit cheesy but its true... lol. It's great!


Thanks for your comments, we do try to keep this place friendly!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i felt the same as you, as i am a newbie myself. Its a great thing to be a part of. The NMC is ace and going to shows is brilliant  I thoroughly reccomend it


----------

